# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zgjidhet misteri i supernovës së lashtë

## YlliRiaN

Më shumë se 400 vite pasi astronomi danez, Tycho Brahe e sfidoi teorinë rreth kupës qiellore, duke analizuar një dritë të çuditshme në qiell, shkencëtarët thonë se më në fund e kanë kuptuar pikërisht atë që ai e kishte parë.

Nuk është surprizë e madhe. Shkencëtarët e dinin që drita vinte nga një supernovë, shpërthimi i një ylli të madh. Por çfarë lloji i supernovës?

Një studim i ri, i cili kishte analizuar një “imitim të dritës” nga një ngjarje e kamotshme, u prezantua në numrin e së enjtes në revistën ‘Nature’, nga shkencëtarët gjermanë, japonezë dhe holandezë.

Historia e asaj që përgjithësisht quhet supernova Tycho, filloi më 11 nëntor të vitit 1572, kur Brahe ishte habitur kur kishte parë, atë që ai kishte menduar se ishte një yll i ri i shndritshëm, në yllësin Cassiopeia. Drita ishte bërë më e ndritshme se Afërdita dhe mund të shihej për dy javë në mes të ditës. Pas 16 muajsh, ajo ishte zhdukur.

Duke punuar para se të zbuloheshin teleskopët, Brahe kishte dokumentuar me precizitet që për dallim nga hëna dhe planetet, pozicioni i asaj drite nuk lëvizte në relacion me yjet. Kjo do të thoshte se ajo qëndronte shumë përtej hënës. Ky zbulim ishte një tronditje për këndvështrimin e atëhershëm, që kupa e qiellit ishte e përkryer dhe e pandryshuar.

Kjo ngjarje e kishte inspiruar Brahe-n që t’ia parashtrojë vetes detyrën që t’i studiojë yjet, duke e filluar një karrierë të vëzhgimeve të përpikta që ndihmoi në themelimin e astronomisë së hershme moderne, tha Michael Shank, profesor i historisë së shkencës në Universitetin e Wisconsin-it

Marre nga:http://www.blog.kosdir.com

----------

